# Slingshot of the Year, 2015 - The Winner!



## M.J

We had a very good voting turnout for SSOTY 2015, thanks to everyone who participated!

Here is your winner:

​*Slingshot of the Year, 2015*​*Alvin261084 - Two Face*​​*














*​*














*​​​
Congratulations to Alvin!

And thanks for a great year of slingshots to everyone who posted what they made this year :thumbsup:


----------



## NoobShooter

Congrats to Alvin on this win... A great deal of respect to everyone.


----------



## oldmiser

There was so many awesome shooters to choose ..Every one was a real winner for there shooter's..But there had to be 1 overall

choice as a winner form the members of the forum.....Congrats Alvin

OM


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Gratz Alvin, truly deserved.


----------



## StretchandEat

Congratulations. .It took me a few days and alot of looks to cast my vote.. and congratulations to all of this year's SSOTM winners


----------



## treefork

Congratulations Alvin ! That is quite an honor .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Congrats to the winner! Great art work!


----------



## NaturalFork

Congrats!


----------



## E.G.

Congrats Alvin!


----------



## leon13

Congratulation and a Big thank's to Al the others 
Cheers


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

Congrats "A", now You are on the top! :king:

B)

Rip


----------



## monkeyboab

Congratulations Alvin


----------



## Alvin261084

Thank you all... an honor for me to win this,

im just a newbie here and i win this, i still can belive what hapen till now...

Thanks to MJ,,, for SSOTM and SSOTY

thanks for all members hwo vote my shooter...

all nominatioan is a winner for me....

thanks to all for help me to make my SS more better from time to time...

best regards

A26


----------



## Flatband

Great work Alvin-congratulations Bud!


----------



## twang

gz


----------



## alfshooter

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## seppman

Congrats Alvin! You really deserved this one! Crazy work and keep it up!


----------



## bigdh2000

Congrats Alvin.


----------



## mkenglis

Congrats Alvin! beautiful slingshot.


----------



## Dr J

Congratulations ,


----------



## inconvenience

Man. That is a fantastic design and execution.

It's compact, ergonomic, easy to band, gorgeous, and CHUNKY!

It looks deadly accurate too. Great job.


----------



## slingshotterLu1

Well done! Stunning bit of kit!


----------



## Dayhiker

Congrats, Alvin... Awesome piece!


----------



## crypter27

And a well-crafted winner it is!


----------



## VAshooter

You are a deserving winner. Congratulations


----------



## Grandpa Pete

CONGRATULATIONS...beautiful work.

GP


----------



## Lbaker

Congrats to the winner ,


----------



## Dayhiker

I almost posted congrats... why is this a year old???? LOL!


----------

